# Catalog Product shot



## Al_H (Aug 4, 2008)

Actually, a test shot ... wasn't used because the art director changed the layout.







White products for catalog reproduction are always a challenge!


----------



## AF44 (Aug 4, 2008)

like the setup but the colors are a little dull.. other than that, thumbs up!


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree.  Nice set/propping.

Somehow, the shadows a just a bit muddy...  not far off though.

Very nice!  Good job with a tough subject.

-Pete


----------



## Al_H (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback ... does look a bit dull now that I see it here.  Could be just the conversion for web settings.  I'll try tweaking it abit in PS and see what I can do.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 13, 2008)

Where do you host at? It looks like something that was hosted on photobucket because of the loss of quality. 

I mean, just by looking at it, it really looks like it was saved as a jpg a couple times or just uploaded to a not so good hosting site.


----------



## Soto (Aug 13, 2008)

Super... I like the setup you used.


----------



## sfaust (Aug 25, 2008)

Al_H said:


> Thanks for the feedback ... does look a bit dull now that I see it here.  Could be just the conversion for web settings.  I'll try tweaking it abit in PS and see what I can do.



If the file was Adobe RGB, and you didn't change it to sRGB before posting, that would create a dull look to the image. Just FYI in case thats the cause.


----------

